# powerhead suggestion



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

I dunno if you guys have tried this...

I have a ac 402...it thinks that's what it is, but anyway...you know the gaurds with the prefilter attatchments they sell...what i didn was take the filter out of it and just left the gaurd, then i put one of the small circular air stones directly under the bottom of it (the water intake hole) so when the power head shoots out water, it also shoots out millions of tiny little bubbles...i know they come with a hose to get bubbles from the top of the tank..but when it comes from the bottom the bubbles seem to be smaller and more of them...

this puts a lot more oxygen in the tank, and my new rhom seems to love the feeling of the small bubbles on his face..

just a suggestion.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I tried that twice. And mine stopped working because the air got trapped in the impeller and stopped the water flow. It took about a day to do so. If yours isn't doing that. Then hats off to ya. It worked great for me the time it lasted. I have a 802 mybe that has something to do with that.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

i've had that sytem for about a year..no problems...i don't see how the air could get trapped in a moving impellar. crazy...im getting the 802 soon. i will let you know how it goes.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I dont see how air can also get trapped in the empeller to mess up the powerhead. Since you use a tube from the bottom of the powerhead dug down to the gravel, I think that gravel got sucked up and jamed somewhere inside.

BTW:Glad your Rhom likes the powerhead. Yours is one of the few that like waterflow.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

be careful its not to many bubbles as it will cause the pump to operate at higher than normal temps which will shorten its life span


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

Good ideas, and hope it works on your new one.


----------

